# New 6th Gup Green Belt



## MBuzzy (Jun 13, 2007)

Agemechanic03 was promoted tonight to 6th Gup Green belt!  Congratulations, Chris!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jun 13, 2007)

Yes, congratulations!!!


----------



## Carol (Jun 13, 2007)

Woot!!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 13, 2007)

Congrats!, its great when you finaly get to wear the trim.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 13, 2007)

Congrats all around and a very nice pic.


----------



## agemechanic03 (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks all!Getting to move up is always a great feeling.


----------



## foggymorning162 (Jun 13, 2007)

Congrats! Nows when the training starts to get harder, but thats a good thing!!!:whip1:


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Jun 13, 2007)

w00t! Good job. Now you're no longer a newbie beginner; you're a slightly advanced beginner. Keep at it, and you'll only get better.

Tang Soo!


----------



## mjd (Jun 14, 2007)

Green is cool, middle of the pack, very cool, congradulation on the 6th gup


----------



## Lynne (Jul 8, 2007)

Congratulations, AgeMechanic, on your green belt.  I know it takes a lot of hard work to get there.

Do you have to break a board with edan ahp chagi for 5th gup?


----------



## Tlaloc (Jul 8, 2007)

Good job!


----------



## agemechanic03 (Jul 13, 2007)

Lynne said:


> Congratulations, AgeMechanic, on your green belt. I know it takes a lot of hard work to get there.
> 
> Do you have to break a board with edan ahp chagi for 5th gup?


 
Actually no. The location of where I am at right now, they do things a lil bit differently since we are only here for a year. I just tested for 5th Gup on the 12th and no board breaking. My instructor doesn't really do it b/c first of all, he is Korean and he doesn't like rebreakable boards. He says they are too easy. 2ndly, Korea is a poor country and where I am at, it's hard for him to come by actual boards, but I am planning on saving up and getting rebreakables anyways so we can get some practice. 

Tang Soo!!


----------



## bluemtn (Jul 13, 2007)

Strangely enough, I thought I replied to this already... I looked, and I hadn't!  Sorry for being a bit late, but CONGRATULATIONS, AGEMECHANIC!!  :highfive:


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Jul 13, 2007)

agemechanic03 said:


> Actually no. The location of where I am at right now, they do things a lil bit differently since we are only here for a year. I just tested for 5th Gup on the 12th and no board breaking. My instructor doesn't really do it b/c first of all, he is Korean and he doesn't like rebreakable boards. He says they are too easy. 2ndly, Korea is a poor country and where I am at, it's hard for him to come by actual boards, but I am planning on saving up and getting rebreakables anyways so we can get some practice.
> 
> Tang Soo!!




They sell them on the internet fairly cheaply. Check out this site: http://www.martialartssupermarket.com/index.cfm?action=showProd&subid=213

They seem to have the 9"x12"x1" boards we use for breaking in the ITF; I might eventually get some for my own practice (or a breaking demo video?)


----------



## exile (Jul 13, 2007)

tkdgirl said:


> Sorry for being a bit late, but CONGRATULATIONS, AGEMECHANIC!!  :highfive:



Me too... I always love to hear about people progressing to new levels and being recognized for that, in _any_ MA, but especially in the KMAs, of course! :wink1: Well done, agem'ic!


----------



## Lynne (Jul 18, 2007)

agemechanic03 said:


> Actually no. The location of where I am at right now, they do things a lil bit differently since we are only here for a year. I just tested for 5th Gup on the 12th and no board breaking. My instructor doesn't really do it b/c first of all, he is Korean and he doesn't like rebreakable boards. He says they are too easy. 2ndly, Korea is a poor country and where I am at, it's hard for him to come by actual boards, but I am planning on saving up and getting rebreakables anyways so we can get some practice.
> 
> Tang Soo!!


We use the pine boards in class and during competitions. 

Now, the rebreakable board I bought is not easy to break.  Most of the boards have to be broken in, too.  I'm talking about propping the board up against a sturdy surface and pounding with your foot.  Supposedly, some boards never really get broken in or it takes a long time to notice a difference.

Anyway, board-breaking is fun!  Grandmaster Richard Byrne holds the world record for breaking the most amount of boards at one time...I think it was 15 boards with an elbow strike.


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Jul 19, 2007)

Lynne said:


> We use the pine boards in class and during competitions.
> 
> Now, the rebreakable board I bought is not easy to break.  Most of the boards have to be broken in, too.  I'm talking about propping the board up against a sturdy surface and pounding with your foot.  Supposedly, some boards never really get broken in or it takes a long time to notice a difference.
> 
> Anyway, board-breaking is fun!  Grandmaster Richard Byrne holds the world record for breaking the most amount of boards at one time...I think it was 15 boards with an elbow strike.




15 boards??? How would you hold that? Do you use the 1"-thick boards, or the really skinny type that TKD demonstrators use?


----------



## agemechanic03 (Jul 19, 2007)

JT_the_Ninja said:


> 15 boards??? How would you hold that? Do you use the 1"-thick boards, or the really skinny type that TKD demonstrators use?


 
It must have been down like if you were breaking bricks. It's impossible to set up 15 boards to break like that and they would have to be skinny ones. No way it could be 15 1" boards. Not saying that he didn't or not, but also from what I understand, Master Chip Townsend (TKD- Texas), is an undefeated 11 time board breaking champion and 2 time world board breaking champion...watched a quick clip on him last night. Like I said Lynne, not calling you wrong, just not sure as to how he had the boards set up and what size he used, makes a huge difference either way.

Tang Soo!


----------



## Lynne (Jul 19, 2007)

I don't know how the boards were set up but I would be willing to bet they were the 7/8" (or is it 3/4""???) ones.  Grandmaster Byrne is a huge man which you will see if you click on the link below (I don't know his height, but I'd guess at least 6'5").

 Here is the link (he broke 15 boards with an elbow strike):  http://www.grandmasterbyrne.com/pages/AboutATA.html

 Also, we have women who can break three boards with an elbow strike, so I don't see why someone like Grandmaster Byrne couldn't break 15 boards.


----------



## MBuzzy (Jul 19, 2007)

I'm sure most of you have seen the clips - but generally when multiple board breaking like that is done, they will sent all of the boards on blocks with spacers in between and do a straight down break.


----------



## Lynne (Jul 19, 2007)

MBuzzy said:


> I'm sure most of you have seen the clips - but generally when multiple board breaking like that is done, they will sent all of the boards on blocks with spacers in between and do a straight down break.


I didn't know that!  However, I have seen three boards broken without spacers.

Are the spacers to absorb shock?  But would shock absorption make it harder to break the boards?  

By a straight down break, do you mean a hammer strike?


----------



## agemechanic03 (Jul 19, 2007)

I just seen the video, pretty awesome!!! And with your question to MBuzzy about the strikes used....Hammers aren't seen that often, especially with several boards or bricks...Generally they use a downward palm strike or elbow strikes when doing multiple (5+ boards/ bricks).


----------



## Lynne (Jul 20, 2007)

Here is the link for the video clips:  http://www.grandmasterbyrne.com/pages/Downloads.html


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Jul 20, 2007)

Impressive video; I did indeed count 15 boards, and they look like the right size. 

And yeah, I've broken 3 boards without spacers with an elbow strike (though not point of elbow) before, on a downwards angle. It's definitely possible, I was just incredulous, wondering how it would be broken. 

I guess we need better terminology, since "elbow strike" can mean either a strike with the side of the elbow/end of forearm or a thrust with the point of the elbow. Is there a Korean difference? I've heard both referred to as "pal koop kong kyuk," I think.


----------



## Lynne (Jul 20, 2007)

JT_the_Ninja said:


> Impressive video; I did indeed count 15 boards, and they look like the right size.
> 
> And yeah, I've broken 3 boards without spacers with an elbow strike (though not point of elbow) before, on a downwards angle. It's definitely possible, I was just incredulous, wondering how it would be broken.
> 
> I guess we need better terminology, since "elbow strike" can mean either a strike with the side of the elbow/end of forearm or a thrust with the point of the elbow. Is there a Korean difference? I've heard both referred to as "pal koop kong kyuk," I think.


Wish I could answer that one!


----------

